# Phillip....hier is daai Rooibokke



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Nog twee en 'n foto van Yamani tydens sons ondergang in die rigting van Marieps.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Jesas, lekker bokke. Ek hoop enige tyd to neem so een bokke:tongue:

( sorry to answer before Philip )


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> ( sorry to answer before Philip )


Not a problem Frank. Yes they are nice.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Maak nie saak waar die rooibokke vandaan kom nie hulle bly darm maar mooi bokke.

Lyk of daai rooibokke lekker vet gaan word.

Groete by die see.:wink:

Gerhard


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice!

I'd like to see the first animal from the front and side.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Impala trophies*

I agree with you all!!Excellent trophies and still one of my favorite animals to hunt.Ek werk nou weer!
Groete
Philip


----------

